# Sick of Cheap Axes



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Last year, I seriously considered buying a Wood Splitter. But the cost kept me out of the game. Well, if most of you are like me, the cheap axe handles of today really piss me off.

While our sons were living at home, they would split wood while I sat in the shade, cold drink in my left hand, tennis ball throwing in my right hand while Millie the Border Collie chased them with glee. But they boys are men and have their own life so I'm back to swinging an ax at my advanced age unless Mrs Slippy steps up to the plate!

Due to the cheap and readily available Home Depot and Lowes axes, I found that I was replacing axes or axe handles due to low quality. I've also broken the cheap plastic handled axes that you can buy at the big box stores...I guess you get what you pay for.

So, unless someone can suggest a better one, I'm ordering the Estwing one piece ax. I've got a couple of Estwing hammers and small camp axes so I know the quality of Estwing Products. Any other suggestions? I live in the southeastern US so I'm not killing myself to stack cords of firewood, but we like a fire as much as the next family. Help!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Those Are Very Expensive. I Stair At Them In The Chain Saw Store Like A Dirty book


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Great tool, great exercise! I'm sure it will be worth every penny. I think if I were getting much past 60 though, it would be time to go to a mechanical splitter.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree CSI. Got a few more years even though the back aint what it used to be and nothing justifies a cold beer more than a few hours of wood splitting. Where's Inor when I really need him?
I've chainsaw cut a bunch of wood into 16" pieces and yesterday started sharpening one of my axes hoping to start splitting and noticed a damn weak spot in the wood handle. Seems like everything I buy from the cheap big box stores breaks easy.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've had my eastwing like you pictured for going on twenty years - got it when I was still a combat engineer - and it's still going strong along with my cold steel machetes.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Estwing makes pretty good axe. I have two, a hatchet and a one size smaller than what you pictured, it rides in the Jeep.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

How rough are you an axes? I have an axe that was left here when I got the place. Used it for 3 years chopping yuccas out of the ground. I replaced the handle once because I slipped and made the handle go sideways at the head. It was operator error. 

Of course I put it away in the shed after I'm done. Wood doesn't last forever in the elements.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We have a Fiskars axe and hatchet,been pretty good,only have had to sharpen it a few times.about $40.00 usd and the hatchet was like $29.00.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> We have a Fiskars axe and hatchet,been pretty good,only have had to sharpen it a few times.about $40.00 usd and the hatchet was like $29.00.


Same here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I can still get hickory ones for my double edge ax just broke a very old one couple weeks back.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

kevincali said:


> How rough are you an axes? I have an axe that was left here when I got the place. Used it for 3 years chopping yuccas out of the ground. I replaced the handle once because I slipped and made the handle go sideways at the head. It was operator error.
> 
> Of course I put it away in the shed after I'm done. Wood doesn't last forever in the elements.


When I was younger and stronger, I did more chopping and the axes lasted longer, better wood I suppose. This one that pissed me off yesterday was a Lowes ax (Kobalt brand) that has only lasted 2 years. I torqued the head off one a few years back and it was brand new. I'm done messing with inferior products so I figure its time for the Estwing one piece.

To quote an old Forester that I knew, "Keep Wood Inside where it belongs"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> When I was younger and stronger, I did more chopping and the axes lasted longer, better wood I suppose. This one that pissed me off yesterday was a Lowes ax (Kobalt brand) that has only lasted 2 years. I torqued the head off one a few years back and it was brand new. I'm done messing with inferior products so I figure its time for the Estwing one piece.
> 
> To quote an old Forester that I knew, "Keep Wood Inside where it belongs"


Considering your advanced years and all, do you really need one that is going to last forever?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Slip, I own the Eastwing ax that you pictured. Down here, you can buy them at Home Depot for $45, which is a lot for an axe. However, it will be the last axe you ever buy. It will last your lifetime, and probably your kids' lifetime too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Considering your advanced years and all, do you really need one that is going to last forever?


Good point Denton, ya smart ass...
I guess one day when Chinese imports are a thing of the past and going to Lowes will be unheard of, I'll be sitting back, cold drink in my left hand, throwing a ball for whatever good dog I have while I watch my grandsons chop some firewood using the Estwing Ax that I just ordered from Cabelas! In the meanwhile until grandchildren show up, come Sept 9, I'll be choppin wood like a king.
Estwing Camper's Axe - 26" : Cabela's


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Good point Denton, ya smart ass...
> I guess one day when Chinese imports are a thing of the past and going to Lowes will be unheard of, I'll be sitting back, cold drink in my left hand, throwing a ball for whatever good dog I have while I watch my grandsons chop some firewood using the Estwing Ax that I just ordered from Cabelas! In the meanwhile until grandchildren show up, come Sept 9, I'll be choppin wood like a king.
> Estwing Camper's Axe - 26" : Cabela's


Be careful not to strike your walker with it! :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Be careful not to strike your walker with it! :lol:


Ha Ha (Sarcasm button)
Watch it skinny; I've got a brown paper bag, some matches, just ate some Mescin burritoes and I think I know where FEMA Region IV is...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I really don't believe they make an unbreakable one, unless made out of solid steel. just like steel hammers, your hands and arms take the abuse, no give to steel. Years ago I borrowed buddies fiberglass splitting mall, supposed to be unbreakable, yep, I broke it. Maybe planned obsolescence. When we get older, the hand to eye coordination isn't what it used to be. Cut the wood with the blade, not the handle.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You can get the real American hickory handles off ebay. I recently re-hung an old 3 1/4 pound ax that belonged to my grandfather. No telling how old it is. I prefer the old style straight handled axes over the modern curved handles. Seems like I am more efficient and can cut longer and more accurately with them. I also have an estwing camp ax that is excellent.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

That's a beautiful axe, I need one. I only have a machete, which freaked out my hubby when I brought it home.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Tgal..I went to the gun show with a Buddy..grabbed a knife for Her and a small bit of ammo for us ....meanwhile,She went to the local swap meet with Buddy's wife...brought home a nice stag handled folding pocket knife..for HER! :lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Double bit one I use, was used to clear this land when it was settled. I figure if they did it with tools like that we could too


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

*Don't rush*



> The Double bit one I use, was used to clear this land when it was settled. I figure if they did it with tools like that we could too


The settlers had reasons for everything. A double-bit axe is great for felling trees. If one side gets dull out there in the woods, you just flip the blade. However, a single-bit axe is better for general use including brush and sapling clearing or wood splitting. That's what the flat end is for- hammering in a splitting wedge. You can bet any well-off settler owned one of each (at least).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I purchased a new chain saw yesterday not ready to go 100% shtf yet.


----------

